# refuses to walk!



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Oscar is now 15 weeks old and for the last 2 weeks he has been leash walking twice a day for around 15 to 20 minutes a time. He was really enjoying these walks after a slow start and lots of encouragement. All of a sudden 2 days ago he now totally refuses to walk!!
He just sits there! no encouragement or treats will move him, he is just desperate to get back inside, where he suddenly finds a ton of energy!!!!
is this normal? what am i doing wrong?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Is he afraid of something? Miles has gone through many fear periods as a pup, including fear of cars, power lines, jumping out of car, feathers etc. Likely just a phase.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

How do you walk him and where? If this is anything resembling a heel then 20 minutes is too much pressure at this age... Try letting him set the pace and explore instead of keeping up with you - to see what is causing the unease


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Me thinks it is time to back off the walking and head out into the fields or big open spaces with a 10-foot check cord on the pup and let the little one run and play. Oscar is a baby and walks aren't fun. They are very important in the bonding aspect of your relationship but he needs to chase butterflies.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I think Oscar is feeling a little too much pressure, and they are very sensitive about that. I agree with RBD. At his tender, young age, life should be mostly fun for Oscar. ;D


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi 

Baxter is now 16 weeks and since day 1 of being allowed out at 12 weeks we have let him off leash. At first we went to a secure field but now I know his recall is good we let him off on the green near our house on the estate as well. Every morning walk we do 20 mins on leash but alway finish with 10 mins off leash. Late afternoon I do a 30 minute leash walk. Sometimes let him off again but normally too many children and other dogs that I don't trust around at that time of day. When he is older and needs more exercise I plan to do lots more off leash and will walk further afield to somewhere he can run around more without the distractions. Will even go out in the car to some really good droves in the fens. At the moment out vet and trainers say the exercise he gets is good and I know from Baxter it's enough as he crashes when we get home. He is also feeling the cold and whines to go home now so may have to invest in a coat. Is your pup feeling the cold, maybe he doesn't want to leave the nice warm house? Not sure where you live ;-)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Your pup has entered his first fear stage. It normally happens at 16 weeks. Agree with RBD let him have some off lead time or check cord time if not in a safe enclosed space. 

He will do fine with some encouragement. Main thing is not to rush him as this will make him freeze up and can become a nasty habit.


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi thanks for all the advice. it is cold at the moment but he is wearing a coat. (post pics later).

i havent heard of the first stage fear! is there somewhere i can read about this?

today we'll drive a short distance to an ideal field for him, see how he gets on. Perhaps it is too much pressure on a leash too soon.

he mixes well with dogs we meet regular but distance dog barking does seem to scare him and he stops and just sits there.

i'll ease off on the leash walking.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You can just do a Google search on Puppy Fear Stages. Here is a link for you:

http://www.berkeleyhumane.org/upload/documents/CriticalFear.pdf


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Brill, thanks. i'll have a read now.

i was unaware of this!


----------

